# What do you drive .



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah mine was a 16 footer, too darn big for what I used it for. It just encouraged me to harbor lots of crap I didn't need. I could get lost in there for 30 minutes looking for stuff.
> 
> At least now I know when I don't have something...as opposed to wasting lots of time digging through crap and maybe finding it. :laughing:
> 
> The one thing I really miss is having 4/6/8/12 foot step ladders all stored inside the box. Never have to clean snow or road muck off a ladder before bringing it inside a finished home.


Yeah, that's an easy thing to do. Lol

A couple days ago I was leaving the hardware store and a contractor was just getting inside his brand new Mercedes Sprinter. I asked him how he liked it and he said he did. It's his second one and he said he gets 20mpg, although he doesn't carry the weight I normally do.

Anyhow, he asked me if I wanted to drive it. No idea who this guy is but I said yes. We drove it around the block a few times and I tell you what, that's a dam nice vehicle.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> Yeah, that's an easy thing to do. Lol
> 
> A couple days ago I was leaving the hardware store and a contractor was just getting inside his brand new Mercedes Sprinter. I asked him how he liked it and he said he did. It's his second one and he said he gets 20mpg, although he doesn't carry the weight I normally do.
> 
> Anyhow, he asked me if I wanted to drive it. No idea who this guy is but I said yes. We drove it around the block a few times and I tell you what, that's a dam nice vehicle.


If I had the money and space I'd already have one... definitely one of the smaller sizes. Trouble I have now is parking, I moved to close to downtown and I have the capacity to park one truck and one motorcycle.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

If you're moving to Alberta there's really only 3 choices...Duramax, Powerjoke or Cummins. You gotta roll coal baby. 

Really though if you're working for someone else you'll probably want to get a 1/2 or 3/4 ton 4wd. why 4wd? because you're in Alberta and it may be all you can find. A friend of mine that moved out to Calgary with a 2wd 1/2 ton Chevy said that he probably had the smallest truck in the city, everything else was 4wd and had at least a mild lift. I think the Alberta boys must be compensating for something


----------



## teepee (Sep 16, 2012)

Lads all my tools will never fit in them wagons ? Have ye not got vans ? Confused


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*trucks*



FRAME2FINISH said:


> shanekw1 said:
> 
> 
> > 3/4 ton truck.
> ...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Was going to show you but having app crash issues. My God that chit gets old. Galaxy 3


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Was going to show you but having app crash issues. My God that chit gets old. Galaxy 3


...also on a s3...no crashes...now my iPad closes the app at least twice a night...and we have a 2008f-250 and a 2001 e-350 diesel.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

My pics load then app crash message. Connection is fine.


----------



## Epic0428 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a Chevy 3500 dually with a service body and ladder racks. It's a great option. It holds a ton of tools, plenty of space for materials and ladders and has great towing capacity. The only downside is moving materials from job to job when it rains.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopefully your e brake is working. That's a pretty steep incline you're parked on.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dang new phone...


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Your pic is sideways? Lmao

Clean your rims dam your hard on brakes


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Its a spare. Some douche left some nails on the rode somewhere..


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Great MPG....:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

But the sudden stops get old quick


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Weekend Cruiser....:whistling:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

3/4 ton d-250 5.9L does most everything I need. Vans are nice, load / unload every day gets old.

Next is the W-250 cummins


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

F250 super duty


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

2010 F150 bought it this March with 10k on it. :thumbup:

I also have the bedslide and works great with topper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

kevjob said:


> 2010 F150 bought it this March with 10k on it. :thumbup:
> 
> I also have the bedslide and works great with topper. :thumbsup:


That's a nice truck. I'm a big fan of Ford, they really build a solid truck. I bought my wife a Ford Expedition and she loves it also. 

Ford really has been hitting home runs the last few years.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Oconomowoc said:


> That's a nice truck. I'm a big fan of Ford, they really build a solid truck. I bought my wife a Ford Expedition and she loves it also.
> 
> Ford really has been hitting home runs the last few years.


Thanks Mike, 

I had a 2000 F150 that I bought new and ran it till 200k or so. Great truck had the 5.4, never had any major problems and ran like a top even the day I traded it in. 

I was convinced after that and the fact they didnt suckle on the govt nipple with a bailout. I was sold on Ford from then on and plus my GF brother worked at ford for 20 years.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have been driving a Ford E3500 Superduty for 8 years. It has 250k on it and drives like new. When it dies, I will replace it with another Ford one ton. Only extra requirement is that the new one must have AC!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

What do i drive he asks? Thats easy! I likes to drive my wife CRAZY!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I also like to drive my wife crazy, especially when I go out for milk and come home with this


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Ford superduty:thumbsup:

At least I do.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Daily Driver....


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

dom-mas said:


> If you're moving to Alberta there's really only 3 choices...Duramax, Powerjoke or Cummins. You gotta roll coal baby.
> 
> Really though if you're working for someone else you'll probably want to get a 1/2 or 3/4 ton 4wd. why 4wd? because you're in Alberta and it may be all you can find. A friend of mine that moved out to Calgary with a 2wd 1/2 ton Chevy said that he probably had the smallest truck in the city, everything else was 4wd and had at least a mild lift. I think the Alberta boys must be compensating for something


Our truck needs to represent what we "Have" :laughing:


----------



## Masonry G (Oct 16, 2012)

An 06 f-150


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

This would help you blend in in alberta


----------



## LConstruction (Jan 12, 2011)

99 F250 Powerstroke


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

2010 F150 crew 4x4 . 6.5' bed. My dad drives something similar, crew vehicles are a 2001 2500 Chevy, 2001 Chevy 3500 van, 99 Chevy 2500. Crew trucks have cross body boxes and side boxes, head ache racks.

All vehicles are white and carry signage, all but the van have grill guards. .


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

griz said:


> Daily Driver....


No lumber rack, Griz?


You must just be supervising now. :whistling :laughing:


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't live up on Canada but for work I like Fords. Run a 99 F250, 99 F350 dually, and a 00 Excursion. All are 4x4, leather, power everything, auto tranny, and diesel powered.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I went and looked at 2012 new Ford trucks today. 53,000 ouch! I'm going to have to buy one though to reduce my taxable income.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I got an email saying how gm was making a profit the quarter

Problem is they are all government vehicles bought to make Obama look good

I've been checking lots and sure enough tons of Chevy and dodge cop cars

Went by the Mack dealer and I couldn't count how many state colored Mack's were there

No wonder we can't afford them when I was a kid everything state was as cheap as you could get it buildings cars trucks

Why in the hell is it now they have to be the best you can buy

Our schools are rebuilding again after a 5 year lapse

They have a huge crane just sitting there not working for 2 months now who pays for that last I knew the setup fee was huge and then it was by the day


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

My boss drives one of these with a ladder rack on top










This is what I drive. I don't do much hauling, so I can get by. Chevy Colorado LS


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Anybody have a 2012 superduty? What do you think of it?


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Ninjaframer said:


> Anybody have a 2012 superduty? What do you think of it?


nope too rich for my blood


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Brutus said:


> My boss drives one of these with a ladder rack on top
> 
> This is what I drive. I don't do much hauling, so I can get by. Chevy Colorado LS


Those "chops" fit in there?


----------

